# Duplikate aus ArrayList entfernen



## theasker (6. Mrz 2007)

Liebe Freunde,

wie kann ich Duplikate aus einer ArrayList entfernen.
Gibt es dafür eine gute, schnelle Methode?


Danke euch!
the asker


----------



## Wildcard (6. Mrz 2007)

Einfach alle Elemente in ein HashSet stecken.
Im set ist dann jedes Element nur einmal.


----------



## FelixB (7. Mrz 2007)

<Schlaumeiermodus>
oder TreeSet
</schlaumeiermodus>


----------

